# Riddick



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Riddick my rat died today. He was 3 and a half years old so he had a long life, and I'm happy for him in a way cos he was in bad shape. Still upsetting though.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awww sorry to hear that


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

at least he is in peace now chocci RIP riddick


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*sorry for your loss  *


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry to hear it mate rip riddick
dan


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

rest in peace wee one


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear.. I remember how upsetting it is to loose one, they have such great personalities


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear cc


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

so sorry to hear chocolate


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------

